# still no luck...



## usmc87 (Oct 3, 2007)

ive been out for the last three years on private property and know luck, was raised wo/a father and mom didnt hunt i just started bout 3 years ago ive read books watch dvd's and spent countless hours in the woods but the fact is i just never had anyone to show me or really explain to me what to do. neways i went out yesterday and bought a 116 270 savage im dead on and cuttin paper at 220 yd now all i need is to is learn how to find the deer... any help????


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Drive down the road, when you see one, jump out and shoot at it.

If you miss, chase it down (with your pickup) until you can get another shot. Stop and shoot again.

Repeat until you get a deer.

That's about it.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

That is total crap Jiffy. :roll:

usmc, you'll get a lot more shots if you don't get out of the pickup. And if you reload, the shells fall right into the pickup and you also don't have to struggle to get your beer in the cupholder before you jump out.


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

lol very funny guys. but in all seriousness you really need to find a hunting buddy that knows what he's doing. reading forums, magizines, books, watching dvd/vhs, all that is also a great help. keep practicing, scout, maby get some trail cams, play the weather and wind and you'll do fine. good luck!


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

In all seriousness, what books and dvds are you reading? Keep in mind some of that is garbage and there goal is not to make you a better hunter, it is to sell you a product. It's hard to find informational stuff anymore. :eyeroll:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I have always had the best luck sleeping in and letting my brothers, or nephews party hunt for me.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Jiffy
You must be from Ellendale, alot deer hunters like that out there. :lol:


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I think you'd be golden if you bought a pickup load of beets. Check the classifieds. :lol: :beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

USMC, where are you located? If you are near me you are most welcome to join me this season. Maybe if we knew more about the area you hunt we could help you out.


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

First are their deer where you hunt if so is it small where you chase them out going into the cover or woods? Having less experience can be a blessing sometimes because you will do things that are very not the norm which might get you the monster buck for he knows what and where people hunt. I dont know how many times I have found the perfect spot and someone was already set up their. for we are creatchers of habit and deer figure it out. I was always into hunting since I was a kid I learned just like you I read alot but I also listened for my family talked about hunting alot. I can tell you how many times they took me about 14-20 times. which is not alot. Once I got my licence I hunted every chance I could and shot a buck at 16 yrs old with my bow 15 yards off a major highway fence the deer was following the fence. not where to many people would hunt. for all I know my arrow could have hit a car after I double lunged him lol. I missed a 146 b&c buck I couldn't get a buddy of mine to sit in the stand for he said it was a crap spot. the reason I know it scored that because my uncle shot it a 1/4 mile away in a stand of mine. I shot the state recored muzz typ for MI in a different spot that not even I liked for I put a buddy in that spot one year and he got down after I left and found a good spot so he told me. My point is you will learn more on your own in the woods than anyone can teach you unless thay are an awsome hunter. I mean thay get a good buck every year In real hunting conditions dealing with high pressure deer that have lots of hunting pressure. If thay dont harvest deer very often dont take them to your spot unless you know them real well and trust them for It seems if you take them out once for some reason thay feel its their hunting spot now or ask the farmer for permission and gets it. Now he brings a friend your spot is ruined. Just try lots of different things and spots and before you know it you will figure it out. Try different spots I cant stress this enough. 
Before I get a smart comment on st. rec. typ. you can see it at buckfax MI they are the big game keepers of MICH. Good luck and if it was easy it wouldnt be hunting

[/quote] I make my own luck


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Get out there, slow down, watch and listen. Experience is the best teacher.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

you are not aloud to hunt in vehicles in certain states.but it depends if you are unable to do the walking and they usually only let you hunt on a four wheeler.but thats in pa it could be different. check it out. or you could lose your hunting license for years.


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

are you hunting from the ground or a stand usmc? if your on the ground, get in a tree until you get more experience. watch open pastures and and cut cropfields in the evening with the wind blowing in your face and you should get a shot at something.


----------

